# GFCI for ice machine



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Review NEC 210-8 (B) Other than Dwelling units.

It depends more on the location of the receptacle than the type of equipment that plugged into it.

(B)(2) clearly states kitchens so, you need GFCI for this ice machine, because it's in the kitchen.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> It depends more on the location of the receptacle than the type of equipment that plugged into it.



I think that would be hard wire so no receptacle


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Start thinking 2-pole GFI breaker... and (perhaps) a two-pole motor rated switch as the disconnecting means. It's a tighter fit than the traditional disco.

You can also purchase a 'lock-out' strap that transforms the ordinary snap switch into one that can be locked out. Look for it as misc. adder in the catalogue. They go for about a buck or two.

No matter what the customer says -- be prepared for surprises when the gear shows up.

For the typical customer, electrical loads are 'black-boxes' -- and operate by magic.

You are expected to be the magician.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

telsa said:


> Start thinking 2-pole GFI breaker... and (perhaps) a two-pole motor rated switch as the disconnecting means. It's a tighter fit than the traditional disco.
> 
> For the typical customer, electrical loads are 'black-boxes' -- and operate by magic.
> 
> You are expected to be the magician.



Magician haha. 
I agree I will never know until Machine arrive 
I think I seen something like that in another business it is free standing cabinet with ice machine on top of cabinet. 
Do to finish walls and tiles I think conduit needs to be on top of wall and come from basement 
Thank you for help 2 pole GFCI in sub basement panel. Commercial building open basement so needs MC or BX cable


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hardwired equipment in a commercial kitchen aren't required to be GFCI protected. Only receptacles.



telsa said:


> Start thinking 2-pole GFI breaker.


Why?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Hardwired equipment in a commercial kitchen aren't required to be GFCI protected. Only receptacles.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


I'd love to see him ask where to buy a 3 pole GFCI breaker when he tries to hardwire a 3 phase machine.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

